# Lenteur sur Safari avec Google



## Kinks67 (16 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué depuis que je suis passé à Safari 7 (en même temps que Mavericks) des lenteurs avec Google que je n'avais pas sous Safari 6.

- Quand je fais une recherche je tape les 3 premières lettres, Google complète en faisant des suggestions et ça se fige pendant 2-3 secondes, c'est assez énervant à la longue. J'ai essayé de changer les paramètres de Google (Paramètres sur la page google.fr) mais j'ai l'impression que ça n'est pas pris en compte.
- Idem quand je suis sur Google Images, je tape une requête, des images commencent à apparaître et ça fige, puis quand je descend avec la souris c'est très saccadé.

J'ai une bonne connexion (10Mbit/s), tout le reste est rapide et fluide. Mais c'est assez énervant car ce sont des fonctionnalités que j'utilise très souvent. J'ai essayé d'installer Chrome et Opera, et là ça fonctionne très bien.

Est-ce que ça fait la même chose chez vous, ou est-ce qu'il existe des options à configurer pour améliorer la fluidité ?
Au pire je peux changer de navigateur, mais je suis quand même bien habitué à Safari et ça m'embête de changer...

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

essaye aussi sur session " invité"

histoire de comparer


----------



## Kinks67 (16 Janvier 2014)

j'ai testé en session invité, et là ça marche très bien.
C'est parfaitement fluide dans la barre de recherche et pour l'affichage des images.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2014)

Safari > Préférences > Confidentialité > Champ de recherche intelligent -> Empêcher les moteurs de recherche de fournir des suggestions


----------



## Kinks67 (16 Janvier 2014)

C'est déjà coché


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2014)

Kinks67 a dit:


> C'est déjà coché



Ben le blême doit être là.

Vire les préférences de Safari et vérifie que t'as pas une extension qui fout le box.


----------



## Kinks67 (16 Janvier 2014)

Bon, j'ai identifié le problème, ça vient d'adblock...

Quand je le vire, effectivement c'est beaucoup plus fluide, par contre je me retape les pubs...

Et quand tu dis virer les préférences de Safari, ça veut dire quoi ? On peut les réinitialiser quelque part ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Kinks67 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai identifié le problème, ça vient d'adblock...
> 
> Quand je le vire, effectivement c'est beaucoup plus fluide, par contre je me retape les pubs...


J'ai eu ça aussi  Adblock n'est pas tout à fait au point pour Safari , je crois qu'une mise à jour est prévue mais elle dépend d'abord d'une mise à jour Safari 
Bref c'est le chat qui se mort la queue.
GlimmerBlocker est très bien , sert pour tous les navigateurs et ne ralentit pas la navigation
Faut prendre le temps de le configurer


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2014)

Kinks67 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai identifié le problème, ça vient d'adblock...
> 
> Quand je le vire, effectivement c'est beaucoup plus fluide, par contre je me retape les pubs...
> 
> Et quand tu dis virer les préférences de Safari, ça veut dire quoi ? On peut les réinitialiser quelque part ?



Bizarre pour Adblock. Je n'ai pas tes problèmes. Question de réglages ?

Je veux dire mettre ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist à ma corbeille.


----------



## Kinks67 (16 Janvier 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

J'ai installé GlimmerBlocker, effectivement il est très bien et ne ralentit pas du tout Safari.

Pour ceux qui l'utilisent savez-vous s'il est possible de rajouter une règle pour filtrer les pubs dans la barre à droite sous gmail ?


----------

